

Drum Wear: build a drum kit into your pants - borismus
http://www.borismus.com/ubiquitous-drums/
Drum wear gives aspiring drummers a fully portable and fun drum kit anywhere they go. The system uses force-sensitive sensors built right into pants and shoes to create corresponding drum noises.
======
anigbrowl
Cue the avalanche _is that a snare drum in your pant, or are you just happy to
see me_ jokes :)

Seriously, though it's a simple idea I agree with some of the blog commenters
- this has real commercial potential. You should protect the IP in some way
even if your plan is to keep it open source, so someone else doesn't patent
troll the idea. Also, seeing as how it's winter, now about a version that goes
down your sleeves and plugs in to a pair of gloves or mittens, making
everything into a drumkit?

Lots of luck with this - it's a little crazy but in a cool way. Inexplicably,
it reminds me of those shoes with rollers in the heels...not exactly useful,
but so much fun that that it's irresistible.

~~~
oliverkofoed
ThinkGeek has two shirts which are highly related:

one features a drumset: <http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-
apparel/interactive/ac0b/>

and the other has a guitar you can strum: <http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts-
apparel/interactive/c498/>

The negative part about them is that the gear is not extrudes a little bit
from the shirt itself.

------
Dav3xor
Cool!

BTW, if you're interested in doing this sort of thing -- 2-wire piezo buzzers
from radio shack make good velocity sensitive sensors. I built an electronic
drumset out of PVC pipe and plywood and taught myself how to play drums with
it.

~~~
tricky
Is it as simple as wiring them to a 1/4" jack and plug them into some sort of
midi "drum brain", or is there more to it?

~~~
Dav3xor
Yep, that's the entirety of the circuit. This will work with any drum brain I
know about (but it's been a few years since I did it, so YMMV...) This worked
with an old Alesis D4 that I bought at a pawn shop. And I know it'll work with
a DM5, etc etc.

You can play with materials a little for the surface -- I used plywood and
mousepads. Mousepads are a little soft (the traditional 3/8" thick foam rubber
with a cloth backing type...), Different thicknesses of plywood affect
sensitivity, etc. If there isn't enough mass, false/double triggering happens.

It's a fun thing to try, and the materials are really cheap (and there are DIY
drum trigger boards you can find on the internet now...)

------
hack_edu
Okay, lets take this to another level. Throw a couple dozen more sensors on
there and you can have bluetooth-enabled keyboard pants.

Hell, slice one of those roll-able keyboards in half and bond them to the
garmet.

------
pkulak
Gotta have something in both shoes too, or at least the right one (if you're
right handed). That could give you hi-hat, snare, and kick drum, which is just
about all you need. Damn, would that ever be awesome.

------
jamesbritt
[http://www.last.fm/music/Turing+Machine/_/(Got+My)+Rock+Pant...](http://www.last.fm/music/Turing+Machine/_/\(Got+My\)+Rock+Pants+On)

------
martian
This reminds me of the RJDJ iPhone app: <http://rjdj.me/>

------
jamesbritt
Very nice. And now I know how I can build that car dashboard drum kit I've
always wanted.

